

I just passed 5000 in HN karma. - mmaunder

This is a big day for me. So to celebrate, I'm going to give you the ultimate geek gift: A great scifi book recommendation. Load up your Kindle or Kindle App right now and go buy "Wool" 1-5. For the 50% of you reading this that have already read it, I apologize for being late to the party, but it's worth it to make the other 50% happy.
======
edomain
LOL- love it- the gift of a good sci-fi read is always appreciated :)

------
jordhy
Congratulations. I see you make great comments. Well deserved!

------
edomain
and congrats!

